# Hatch date question



## SummitCnty (Feb 9, 2016)

If I am overthinking thinking this please feel free to say so. I have a tendency to do that. 

I put the eggs in on Sunday the13th at around 4:00. By my math lock down will be this Thursday afternoon the 31st with a hatch date of Sunday the 3rd.

Do I have my dates right or am I off a day. Don't know if I count the 13th as the first day or would the 14th be the first day?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, you're overthinking it.  All it takes is for your temp to be a bit low or a bit high to blow those dates out of the water. If my hatch date was the 20th, I moved the eggs to the hatcher on the 17th. I used awesome monitoring equipment so hatching, most of the time, happened right on the hatch date. 

Except when I wrote down the wrong date and had peeps hatching in the turner a week early.


----------



## SummitCnty (Feb 9, 2016)

I did not put a second means of monitoring temp and humidity so I am crossing my fingers and relying on the display which I know is not ideal. Next go round I will have a second means.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

One of the things that can also mess things up is if you didn't collect each day and some hen or hens spent extra time on the nest to lay their eggs which many times helps eggs already in place to begin developing. Or really high temps outdoors can get them started too.


----------



## SummitCnty (Feb 9, 2016)

Never thought of the first part. They were laid over 3 days I believe. Got them from a friend.

Once I get the first time jitters out of the way I'm sure I'll be an old pro


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Never, ever do you become an old pro. It is just as thrilling each and every hatch that follows.


----------



## SummitCnty (Feb 9, 2016)

I tend to overthink things. Exciting non the less.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Over thinking can keep the excitement alive. Although it does put more stress on you. I will admit the hovering reduces by quite a bit over time.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Over thinking can keep the excitement alive. Although it does put more stress on you. I will admit the hovering reduces by quite a bit over time.


Not for me. I find myself just staring at the eggs at all times during a hatch. I still don't know why, but I do.


----------



## SummitCnty (Feb 9, 2016)

Last check now it's lock down. Saw some movement in a handful of them and all but one look good. One was questionable to my untrained eye.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We'll be hovering, uh watching, along with you.


----------



## SummitCnty (Feb 9, 2016)

The first ones piped yesterday afternoon and had the first chick this morning! Have about 10 more that piped also.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We need a thumbs up emote. How much time have you spent starting at the bator?


----------



## SummitCnty (Feb 9, 2016)

To much time!! My kids got to see the second one hatch completely so that makes it all worth it.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Congratulations!You have experienced the 9th wonder of the world.It never gets old.The 100th batch is just as amazing as the first.And there's no turning back....


----------



## SummitCnty (Feb 9, 2016)

One left trying to hatch out of the original 30. Once the last one hatches we will have 23. Pretty happy with 76% the first time around.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That was a very good hatch. I imagine you don't have to go looking for the kids for a while.

FYI, if peep still in the egg starts screaming that means it's probably stuck. You can carefully help it by peeling a bit of shell around the circumference. If you see any bleeding, stop and put it back for a while.


----------



## SummitCnty (Feb 9, 2016)

I was just going to ask that question. I am going to give it a hour or so to see if it has progressed any further and I will give it a hand if not. 

I did have one that didn't make it after breaking through its shell.


----------



## SummitCnty (Feb 9, 2016)

Been that way the last few hours. It's moving around inside.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If it's not screaming to be let out then leave it be. It will take rest breaks.

I know you're probably wondering how can you tell the difference, when the other peeps hatched they made quiet, pleasing peeping sounds. If one is stuck its cries are loud and usually high pitched.


----------

